# Master of TESOL in UoM



## Sulaimanm (Sep 19, 2015)

please any body study master of TESOL in the University of Melbourne
to answer these questions:
1- What about the course, Is it easy or not ?
2- How many students in the class ?
3- How the staffs treat the students ?
4- What is the most important in the course ?


----------



## Sulaimanm (Sep 19, 2015)

*no answer*

any body has information


----------



## Sulaimanm (Sep 19, 2015)

many of views but no reply


----------

